

Why you should remove obstacles to adoption. - orangethirty
https://github.com/orangethirty/marketing_bits/blob/master/remove_obstacles_to_adoption.md

======
ferrantim
Amen. It is so much easier to get people to do something if you make it easy.
That is WAY more powerful than motivation which is what a lot of people try to
maximize by providing pages and pages of content to convince your buyer to try
your product. Just make it easy to try and none of that is necessary. Nice
post

~~~
orangethirty
Thank you. Its mind blowing that an industry with so many smart people can get
this simple things so wrong.

